
Ask HN: Best Throwaway Laptop for Travelling? - sarreph
Thinking of going travelling for 5+ months later this year. Backpacking around the world — but still want the ability to work on (mainly web-dev) projects.<p>Anyone have experience with a good machine to do this with?<p>Requirements:<p>* OS and specs capable of running Atom Editor &amp; Chrome for React.js development<p>* Good battery life<p>* Portability, portability, portability (thin, lightweight)<p>* HiDPI screen<p>* Cheap enough to order a replacement without feeling sorry for myself (&lt; $500)<p>* BONUS — SIM&#x2F;Networking?
======
gargravarr
Seconded on the Chromebook. Another option is a secondhand netbook, like an
Acer Aspire One - very small and easy to throw into a bag, very cheap since
they never really caught on and vry good battery life. You might have to relax
your HiDPI requirement for a cheap machine though - you're not going to get a
fantastic screen AND a low price.

------
detaro
I'd look at Chromebooks. No suggestions for specific models, sorry.

